# [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse



## Traubibaer (18. Januar 2010)

*[Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*

Hallo!

Ich wollte mir ein schickes HTPC-Gehäuse zu legen. Das Problem, es sollte möglichst wenig kosten und einen halbwegs vernünftigen CPU-Kühler unterbringen. Bei meiner Suche bin ich auf das LC Power LC-HT-1001S gestossen. Inklusive 400W-Netzteil und kleinem Display lag das Gehäuse zum Jahreswechsel 2009/2010 preislich bei gut 115 Euro.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Leider waren im Internet keine weiteren Informationen zu dem Gehäuse zu finden. Daher mache ich mich hier mal an meinen ersten Lesertest. Und habt bitte Verständnis für die schlechte Qualität des einen oder anderen Fotos. Ich hätte es auch gerne besser gehabt. Ist schließlich mein erster Beitrag dieser Art!




*Technische Daten:*

- Desktopgehäuse MikroATX und kleiner
- Maße: 11.2 cm x 43 cm x 35.6 cm (HxTxB)
- Gewicht: 7,5 Kg
- Lüfter: 1x optional 60mm
- Laufwerkseinschübe: 1x3,5 und 1x5,25 (beide intern)
- Front-Anschlüsse: 2x Audio, 2x USB, Kartenleser
- Display und Fernbedienung

TFX-Netzteil 400 W mit 80mm-Lüfter
- 1x35cm 29+4Pin
- 1x35cm 4Pin CPU
- 1x35cm PciExpress 6Pin
- 1x50cm PciExpress 6+2Pin
- 5xSATA (35,50,50 und 80cm)
- 2xPATA (50 und 65cm)
- 1xFDD (80cm)




*Lieferumfang:*

Das Gehäuse kommt in einem mehr oder weniger schicken Paket. Am Karton ist zu erkennen, dass es einen langen Weg hinter sich hat.

Der Lieferumfang besteht aus:
- Gehäuse inkl. eingebautem Netzteil
- Stromkabel
- Fernbedienung inkl. Batterien
- ein Kabeladapter (24Pin)
- CD mit Konfigurations-Software (Imon) für das Display
- *keine* Bedienungsanleitung für das Gehäuse





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Kabeladatpter dienst dazu, dass Display auch bei ausgeschaltetem PC mit Strom zu versorgen. 




*Das Innenleben*

Das Innenleben zeigt sich aufgeräumt. Das Gehäuse macht einen stabilen Eindruck. Die obere Abdeckung ist leicht zu entfernen. Es gibt keine scharfen Kanten. Alle wichtigen Schrauben sind gut zu erreichen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im vorderen Teil des Gehäuses kann der "Laufwerkskäfig" durch Lösen von vier Schrauben leicht entnommen werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Hardware-Einbau*

Ich hatte mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

- ASROCK A790GMH/128M (Grafik onboard)
- AMD Athlon II X2 235e 2700MHz 45Watt
- Scythe BIG Shuriken Rev B (dazu Tauschlüfter Scythe Kama PWM DFS122512L-PWM)
- Noiseblocker Gehäuselüfter 60mm
- 2 GB Ram (Altbestand)
- 500 GB-HD WD (Altbestand)
- DVD-Brenner (Altbestand)

Der Einbau des Motherboards gestaltete sich erwartungsgemäß ziemlich einfach. Den Originallüfter des Big Shuriken habe ich gegen einen Scythe Kama ausgetauscht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Allerdings wird es bei Einbau des seitlichen Gehäuselüfters eng mit dem zweiten PCI-Slot.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei der Verkabelung wird es schon etwas komplizierter. Niemand verrät einem, dass das Kabel, was vom 24-Pin-Adapter abgeht zum Display geht. Auch ohne weitere HTPC-Erfahrung war das aber zu erraten. Der zweite "Power SW-Stecker" kommt wie gewohnt ans Mainboard. Die Stecker für die Power-LED sind nicht gekennzeichnet.

*EDIT: Zur Verkabelung des Displays findet Ihr die genaue Anleitung auf Seite 2 im 20. Beitrag. Danke dafür an "master_0815".*

Die Frontanschlüsse werde wie gewohnt am Mobo angeschlossen. Das Display wird via internem USB-Anschluss verbunden. Hier kann aber das Kabel auch via Adapter nach außen zu einem externen USB-Anschluss geführt werden.

Der Einbau der Laufwerke gestaltet sich einfach. Der Käfig wird auf den Kopf gelegt, die Laufwerke werden eingeschoben und verschraubt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier liegt aber der *Haken*. Es sind zwar Bohrungen vorhanden. Allerdings heißt das nicht, dass es auch passt. Bei mir stand das DVD-Laufwerk zu weit raus und lies sich nicht öffnen. Am Besten ist es, wenn man das Laufwerk NICHT verschraubt, die ideale Lage bei offenem Gehäuse ermittelt und dann ggf am Laufwerkskäfig weitere zusätzliche Bohrungen macht.

Eine Lösung des Problems wäre einfach gewesen. Ein paar mehr Bohrungen in beide Richtungen und man hätte keine Sorgen mehr. Fertig eingebaut sieht dann alles so aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie man sieht, ist mit einem 25mm Lüfter noch gut 1 cm Platz nach oben zum Gehäusedeckel.




*Erster Praxiseindruck*

Beim Anschalten dachte ich, mein Staubsauger ist an. Während Gehäuse- und CPU-Lüfter bei offenem Gehäuse nicht zu hören waren, dröhnte das Netzteil. Eine kurze E-Mail-Anfrage an den Hersteller ergab, dass *der Lüfter des Netzteils nicht temperaturgesteuert* ist. Also da muß sich LC-Power wirklich noch Gedanken machen. Ich lege Wert auf Ruhe! Ein wild rauschender HTPC in meinem Wohnzimmer. Das geht gar nicht. Die Geräuschkulisse erinnert mich an alte AthlonXP-Zeiten, wo CPU-Lüfter noch wild Krach machten. Die Bestellung für ein TFX-Netzteil von Be-quiet ist schon auf dem Weg.

Das Display wird nach der Treiberinstallation (beiliegende CD) gleich erkannt. Mit der IMON-Software kann man die Anzeige gut konfigurieren. Datum, Uhrzeit, CPU-Daten, RAM, Wetter, Mediadaten oder ein Equalizer können angezeigt werden. Das Display lässt sich so konfigurieren, dass es bei ausgeschaltetem PC auch nichts anzeigt!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Display wirkt auf den Fotos fürchterlich zerkratzt. In der Realität sieht es aber gut aus. Sorry! Wie die Fernbedienung arbeitet, muß ich noch ausführlich testen.

Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse sind übrigens sehr gut. CoreTemp verzeichnet (bei offenem Gehäuse) 21 Grad für den heißesten Kern!!! Ich werden aber noch mal schauen, wie es bei geschlossenem Gehäuse und mit Be-Quiet-Netzteil aussieht. Aber da ist mit Sicherheit Potential für eine stärkere CPU.




*Fazit*

Das LC Power LC-HT1001S ist ein schickes und praktisches Gehäuse. Die Lüftungsmöglichkeiten sind ausreichend. Der Hardwareeinbau ist einfach. Allerdings muß LC-Power im Detail nachbessern. Da ist die fehlende Bedienungsanleitung. Das es für ein Blatt Papier in chinesisch nicht reicht, ist mir völlig unverständlich. Das Gahäuse hat auch keine Gummifüsse. Und die fehlenden Bohrungen am Laufwerkskäfig. Das trübt den Eindruck. Mit Display und Netzteil ist es preislich von der Konkurrenz nicht zu schlagen. Allerdings relativiert sich der Vorteil, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Netzteil aufgrund seiner Lautstärke nicht zu gebrauchen ist. Ein gutes Be-Quiet kommt gut 40 Euro (ohne Versand). 

Meine Empfehlung ist, wem es gefällt, der soll es kaufen. Ich werde meins auf jeden Fall behalten, weil es schick aussieht. Aber bestellt Euch ein anständiges Netzteil mit.

Gruß
Euer Traubi
.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*

Naja das Gehäuse mag ja ganz gut sein aber ich sage dir die LC-Power Netzteile geniesen einen denkbar schlechten Ruf. Aber ich denke das dieser PC mehr für Mulitmedia oder ausschließlich dafür gedacht ist und er damit nicht so hoch Belsatet wird und die schlechte Quallität des Teils nicht so zum tragen kommt. Hole dir ein neues Netzteil!!!

edit: oh ich hätte deinen wirklich guten Beitrag zu ende lesen sollen, du hast das mit dem Netzteil gemerkt, drotzdem egal was auch immer etwas von LC-Power kommt mir niemals ins Haus.

ps. Ich habe gehört LC-Power will jetzt besonders preisgünstige Herzschrittmacher herstellen!

edit: Ist wirklich ein sehr guter Artikel, hast echt Talent ich hoffe das war nicht dein letzter Artikel!


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*

Finde den Test von dir Super, kurz und knapp, aber das bringt es auf den Punkt!


----------



## MixMasterMike (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*

Super Test, endlich mal jemand der bei sowas keinen lahmen Intel Atom reinbaut sondern richtig gute Komponenten gewählt hat.


----------



## zuogolpon (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*

Uiuiuiui. Ich habe ein ähnliches Gehäuse von Silverstone. VFD (Display) und IR waren dieselben.
Keiner konnte mir ebenfalls sagen, wie das mit der Verkabelung geht. 
Hinzu kam auch noch, dass die Kabel entgegen vieler Tests des Gehäuses andere Farben hatten.
Bis ich dann beim 5. Ein- und ausbauen der Soundkarte, BR-Drive, Noctua-Kühler, Graka und Tv-Karte die richtigen Kabel erwischt habe.
Eine Heidenarbeit.

Naja, aber dir ist es ja genau wie mir geglückt und ich bin jetzt total begeistert von meiner neuen Kino/Spiel-Station. Lautlos samt lüfterlosem Netzteil und passiver 5750 ist mein HTPC auch noch.
Eine teure aber gute Investition.

MfG
Z

Achja: Nachtrag zur Fernbedienung: Im Prinzip ist die ganz gut, bei richtiger Konfiguration lässt sich alles gut steuern, doch ganz ohne Tastatur und Maus wird das schwierig.
 Man sollte entweder eine Tastatur mit Maus zur Hand haben, oder etwas wie die DiNvov Mini von Logitech. Die ist echt klasse.
 Das einzige, was ich damit nicht kann ist den PC einschalten, denn das ist ja dann eine Hardwarelösung.
Mit der Fernbedienung geht das auch, z.B. Steuerung des MediaCenters, doch erfordert das eine längere Konfiguration.
Ich bin bei mir mit der Logitech Mini-Tastatur zufrieden, denn alles funktionierte mit Windows 7 und MediaCenter/PowerDVD9 auf anhieb.


----------



## Traubibaer (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*

Danke für das Lob! 

Leider kann ich mir nicht so oft neue Hardware leisten, um regelmäßig Tests zu veröffentlichen. 
Der hier lag mir aber am Herzen, weil wirklich nichts im Netzt zu finden ist.

Ich kann berichten, dass die CPU-Temperatur nicht stimmen kann. Speedfan gibt zwar ähnliche Phantasiewerte für den "Core" aus aber zeigt gleichzeitig für die "CPU" 36-39 Grad an. Aber selbst das ist doch recht angenehm. Ich warte jetzt auf das neue Netzteil. Es ist schon auf dem Weg. Dann wird noch mal neu gemessen. Und es wird endlich Ruhe einkehren.

Was mich überrascht hat, dass ich mit der Onboard-Grafik ATI Radeon HD3300 und bisher nur 1 GB Ram problemlos Anno 1404 in 1024x768 spielen kann. Respekt!!! Das werden gemütliche Abende auf meiner Couch.

@hulkhardy1
Ja, ich weiß, wer billig kauft, kauft oft zwei mal. Aber wenn das Budget kanpp ist, geht es nun mal nicht anders. Ich hatte mir vor Jahren mal ein 400W-ATX-Netzteil von LC-Power für unter 30 Euro gekauft. Sollte ja auch nur für den Kinder-PC sein. UND??? Es hat klaglos und überraschend leise seinen Dienst verrichtet. Es ist nie kaputt gegangen und liegt jetzt als Reserve im Keller. Klar, wenn ich es mir leisten kann, kommt be-quiet rein!

Billig ist oft aber nicht immer schlecht!


----------



## Traubibaer (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*

Hey!

So es ist getan. Das Be-Quiet-TFX-Netzteil ist ein gebaut und was soll ich Euch sagen. Es herrscht Stille!!! 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier noch ein paar Bilder zum Verändern der Bohrung für das DVD-Laufwerk.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wenn man die Bohrung an der Seite des Laufwerkkäfigs nimmt, kann man wunderbar variieren und anhand der eingezeichneten Markierung (siehe ersten Thread) in der idealen Lage fixieren.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Temperaturen sind mit dem neuen Netzteil zwar 2-3 Grad höher. Aber das ist zu verschmerzen. Es ist ja dafür schön ruhig. Zur Fernbedienung werde ich noch berichten.

Gruß
Traubi
.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*

Ja mach weiter langsam wird das Teil richtig gut, das Netzteil ist fast zu groß für das Gehäuse kein Wunder das die Temperaturen gestiegen sind, ist ganz schön eng aber nicht schlecht muss ich sagen meinen Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Shi (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*

Hmm, was hast du denn jetzt für ne Graka drin? HD4350?


----------



## Traubibaer (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*

Nein, dass ist eine alte 3450. Die habe ich günstig vom Kumpel bekommen. Das reicht erst einmal. Ich betreibe sie im Verbund mit den Onboardchip (Hybrid-Crossfire). Nach den Testberichten im Netz soll das so ca. 60% mehr Leistung (auf natürlich niedrigem Niveau) bringen. Mal sehen, wie sich Anno 1404 damit sielen lässt. Bin ohnehin Strategie-Spiele-Fan und brauche nicht Grafik-Power ohne Ende. 

Später werden wir sehen, was es dann im Low-Profile-Bereich so gibt. Passiv habe ich bisher höchstens Radeon 4550 oder Gforce 210 gesehen. Oberhalb davon gibt es nur aktive Kühlung. Warten wir mal ab, was die neue 5000-Reihe von AMD bringt. Im Low-Profile-Bereich ist das Angebot ohnehin begrenzt und leise soll es ja auch sein.

Gruß
Traubi
.


----------



## langi0815 (28. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*

Hallo,

wirklich eine schöne Anleitung! 

Das Gehäuse findet man inzwischen bereits für unter 60,00 Euro!
Das heisst mit einem guten BeQuiet TFX hat man für gut 100 Euro eine ganz ordentliche Lösung für einen günstigen HTPC. Natürlich ist es nicht mit dem Antec zu vergleichen aber gut, dafür hat man einen Cardreader.... Was hat man denn vom Board zum Deckel für eine max. Einbauhöhe für Zusatzkarten bei diesem LC-Power 1001?
Ist denn da noch Platz für eine TV Karte? z.b technisat skystar hd2 oder ähnl. ??
Viele Grüsse


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (29. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*

Find ich gut, wenn auch unpopulärere Marken einmal Gehör finden.


----------



## Traubibaer (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*

Hallo!

@langi0815
Bitte habe Verständnis, dass ich die Kiste jetzt nicht aufschraube. Aber ich kann Dir sagen, dass zwischen der Oberkante einer Low-Profile-Grafikkarte 1 cm Luft nach oben zum Gehäusedeckel ist. Diese Maßangabe bezieht sich auf das obere Ende der Karte und nicht des Kühlers. Low-Profile ist also kein Problem. Und 60 Euro, das ist ja mittlererweile richtig günstig.

@Mr-Abe-Simpson
Wie ich hier schon einmal geschrieben habe, billig ist nicht immer schlecht. Ich bin mit dem Gehäuse zufrieden. Wer ein ordentliches Netzteil einbaut, hat eine schicke, preiswerte HTPC-Lösung. Und den Lesertest hatte ich ja gerade deshalb gemacht, weil difinitv nichts im Netz zu finden war.

Es freut mich, dass der Eine oder Andere den Artikel doch zu Recherche-Zwecken nutzt.

Viel Spaß
Euer Traubi
.


----------



## fs101299 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*

Hallo,

sehr guter Beitrag.
Habe mir auch das Gehäuse zugelegt, um einen VDR aufzusetzen.

Bei den Kabeln bin ich mir nicht klar, wofür das rot/weiße (Aufschrift Power SW) gut ist, da ja das schwarz/weiße (ebenfalls Power SW) an den Einschalttaster geht. Dazu gehören dann auch die beiden einzelnen Kable grün und weiß für die LED.

Gruß


----------



## ReaCT (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*

Sehr schöner Test, obwohl ich es normalerweise ausführlich mag. Zu den Temps: Entweder ist der Temperatursensor defekt, oder du lebst in einem Kühlschrank. Selbst mit Energiesparprozzis sind 21 Grad wohl nur schwer möglich.


----------



## Traubibaer (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*

@fs101299
Ich zitiere mal aus meinem ersten Beitrag:
"Der zweite "Power SW-Stecker" kommt wie gewohnt ans Mainboard."


@ReaCT
Ich zitiere mal aus meinem zweiten Beitrag:
"Ich kann berichten, dass die CPU-Temperatur nicht stimmen kann. Speedfan gibt zwar ähnliche Phantasiewerte für den "Core" aus aber zeigt gleichzeitig für die "CPU" 36-39 Grad an."
Und aus dem dritten Beitrag:
"Die Temperaturen sind mit dem neuen Netzteil zwar 2-3 Grad höher..."

Viel Spaß
Traubi
.


----------



## ReaCT (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*

Ohh wie konnte ich das nur überlesen


----------



## papascha (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Ohh wie konnte ich das nur überlesen


Alles gut und RECHT aber wohin dann mit dem ERSTEN Power SW wen das zweite die Pin´s an Mobi belegt hat??


----------



## master_0815 (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*

Ich muss die Frage nochmal aufgreifen... Es gibt 2x Power-SW Stecker aber nur einmal Power-SW auf dem Mainboard. Konnte jemand dieses Problem lösen? Ich bekomme nämlich weder Fernbedienung noch Display zum laufen. Es bleibt dunkel bzw. reagiert nicht.


----------



## Traubibaer (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*

Hey!

Wie die Power-SW-Stecker angesteckt werden siehst Du auf dem 9.Bild in meinem Test (da wo der Seitenlüfter gezeigt wird).
UND WICHTIG: Soweit ich mich erinnere kommt ein Power-Stecker von innen ans Display (ich erinnere mich da aber nur dunkel)
Irgendwie gab es da eine beigelegte Grafik auf der IMON-CD? Ich weiß es nicht mehr.
Alles andere habe ich Dir per PN beantwortet (hoffentlich ausreichend).

Gib mal einen Rücklauf, ob es geklappt hat.

Gruß
Traubi

Edit
Ich zitiere aus meinem Test: "Niemand verrät einem, dass das Kabel, was vom 24-Pin-Adapter abgeht zum Display geht."
Das dürfte dann der zweite Power-Stecker sein oder was auch immer.


----------



## master_0815 (10. März 2011)

*AW: [Lesertest] LC Power LC-HT-1001S - Lowcost HTPC-Gehäuse*

So,
ich bin gestern durch probieren, vor dem Lesen deiner Nachricht, selber weitergekommen.

Danke Traubi, im Grunde genau das was du auch geschrieben hast...  du hast den Stein ins Rollen gebracht!

Man kann sowohl durch den Knopf als auch mit der FB das Case einschalten. Bei mir wird auch NUR so das iMON-Display zum Leben erweckt. Das Vorgehen ist dabei wie folgt:

Man muss die Blende des Case abnehmen (2 Plaste-Klips lösen) und am iMon-Display findet man dann zwei pins (unter dem Kabel des zweiten Power-SW, wirklich etwas versteckt) auf die man den Power-SW des Einschaltknopfes steckt. Dann wird unbedingt der ATX-Connector (dieser 24Pin Adapter) benötigt. Dieser versorgt das Display mit Strom und muss an diesem angeschlossen werden. Dies kann man auch ohne Abnehmen der Blende. Anschließend wird jetzt der Power-SW des iMon-Displays an den Power-SW Connector des Mainboards angeschlossen.

Nun kann man den Rechner entweder mit dem Knopf oder der Fernbedienung einschalten. Funktioniert wunderbar. Im ausgeschalteten Zustand zeigt sollte das Display nun auch Datum und Uhrzeit anzeigen. Eingeschaltet zeigt es erst nach der Installation der Treiber andere Informationen an.


----------

